# ASV vs. Bobcat



## LabLuvR

I demoed both yesterday. The T300 and the ASV 100. Quite surprised in what I found. I went in thinking I would really like the ASV and instead found myself liking the Bobcat better. I guess the main thing that separated the two for me was the ease of service on the BobCat. All the filters were very acccessible compared to the ASV. Overall thought I just liked the Bobcat better and with the significant cost difference was really surprised at how much the Bobcat seemed like the better machine. What was I missing or was I? I'll be running a muclhing head if that matters any. Thanks!


----------



## woodfarmer

the fellow that digs my foundations, had an asv sold it and bought a cat, i think the asv motor is a cat, or they are in partnership, something like that. i would think if your going to run through the bush you may want steel tracks not the rubber ones. i havn't had any bobcat tracked out yet so i guess i can't help you choose.


----------



## Tree Slayer

I have owned a T 200 for 4 years and love it. we use it for lot clearing and run an ambusher mower head. Can't go wrong with it.


----------



## UrbanLogger

i used to work at a local ASV dealer, what a pain in the rear! it takes 1/2 a day to change a battery (at least it used to) and to change a hydraulic pump you had to remove the hyd. oil tank as the pump was located inside the tank. They are nice machines as far as the operator goes, but if you will be servicing it your self, go with the bobcat.


----------



## atlas1

we own 2 t300 and have owned asv in the past...with ASV undercarriage issues we are glad to own bobcats...we are now also turning to the cat 268 with the loegring undercarriage...and they are great check them out before you buy...great machines and plenty of high flow power for all the accessories..mowers etc..


----------



## smokechase II

*ASV problems*

At work we have had two ASV's for several years now.
Breakdowns and maintenance have been a real eye opener.

As I understand it Cat bought them out. They have gotten better but all of us would still recommend against. If we only had that to do over again.

Although this will not help most reading this, another piece of equipment that we use a lot of is a John Deere tractor. These are so dependable, our first was made in West Germany and we recently ordered a second, not sure of its place of manufacturer. Strictly A+. Just fabulous.

Of course our DH6C, (high track dozer - enclosed cab), has been B+ to A-.

I should point out that we put our gear through a lot.


----------



## LabLuvR

Thanks for the replies guys! I really did not expect the Bobcat to impress me over the ASV, but it did in a lot of ways. For the price difference alone I would have to say the Bobcat won hands down. I intend to demo a Cat in the near future as well. Thanks once again, I really thought I was overlooking something.


----------



## Totally Stumped

Bobcat undercarriage has far fewer moving parts and is more rugged than the complex ASV system. The Cats run the ASV undercarriage so no luck there. Get yourself a T-300 with the hand controls, high flow, a/c and enclosed cab. Use the money you saved over the ASV to armor the beast up. 
Lots of used T-300's on the market right now, many with low hours. I'm not big on taking a brand new machine into the woods.


----------



## UrbanLogger

atlas1 said:


> we own 2 t300 and have owned asv in the past...with ASV undercarriage issues we are glad to own bobcats...we are now also turning to the cat 268 with the loegring undercarriage...and they are great check them out before you buy...great machines and plenty of high flow power for all the accessories..mowers etc..




I also used to work at a Komatsu dealer, when komatsu came out with their new line of skidsteers everyone wanted to know when a tracked machine would be coming. At that time Komatsu had no answer, however the fine sales reps at loegring stoped by told us about their aftermarket track systems to convert a non-track machine into a tracked machine. JUNK! you unbolt the wheels and bolt on this frame/track system. If the machine didn't come with tracks it wasn't ment to have tracks. They steer very hard, ride very rough, jerk and shake like an earthquake and put alot of pressure on the drive axel shaft bearings, prematurely wear the seals, and reduce the travel power of the machine. The Komatsu SK1020T that we had one of these track systems on traveled considerably slower and seemed to lack power(couldn't push as much).

I strongly reccomend not going with any machine that is equiped with loegring track system on it, that didn't come from the manufacturer that way. Just my opinion


----------



## atlas1

i have to strongly disagree with the not buying the loegrin undercarriage...as we have been running them for 1 year now and get better life out of the tracks than our fleet of t 300s/and 864s, and the cat 268 hi flow machine puts out more than that of the t 300...we run FAE mower heads on right of way work in california and the undercarriage has been great....put it this way i would not buy a track mounted cat 277/287 ect. due to the asv/cat undercarriage stinks...but talking t-300 to 268 with loegrin undercarriage I would say are side by side in all venues of applications....with sidehill work leaning toward the t-300....


----------



## Curbside

atlas1 said:


> i have to strongly disagree with the not buying the loegrin undercarriage...as we have been running them for 1 year now and get better life out of the tracks than our fleet of t 300s/and 864s, and the cat 268 hi flow machine puts out more than that of the t 300...we run FAE mower heads on right of way work in california and the undercarriage has been great....put it this way i would not buy a track mounted cat 277/287 ect. due to the asv/cat undercarriage stinks...but talking t-300 to 268 with loegrin undercarriage I would say are side by side in all venues of applications....with sidehill work leaning toward the t-300....




I would have to disagree with you that the cat 268 highflow puts out more hydraulic flow than the T-300. Cat268 puts out 33 gals per minute at 4060 psi and the T300 puts out 37 gals per minute at 3300 psi. The T300 puts out more volume but 760psi less. You might still be running the G series T300's. I belive the newer K series has increased the hyrdo flow. I have the K series with a Fecon head and have been quite impressed with its capability.


----------



## atlas1

yes ours are the older version....nice news though...we use the heck out of both of these....


----------



## elmnut

I will never forget the first time I saw a Kershaw axe run over a bobcat and an ASV that were draggin' on Mobile's(Saucony-Vacuum) ROW, bobcats get thrown alot farther due to a lighter color paint.


----------



## QwikDraw

I am in the market for the same size machine right now and the prices i am getting are the oppisite...the Bobcat is more. Can you say the price you got?

This info is helpful as I was sold on the ASV and a Loftness Timber AX, I was going for the SR80 instead of the RC100 because I also wanted to run a chipper and stump grinder on the machine and some won't take 38 GPM and 3500 psi from but RC100 (too much) but 30GPM and 3000 psi were just right..does that make any sense? Am I trying to get too much out of one machine?


----------



## ASD

t300 for light clearing 
s300 with over tracks for the tuff/nasty stuff


----------



## ASD

if u are not in a big rush sit tight as bobcat has a proto type out testing it's a s330 with over tracks and over 100hp!!!!! should b out in late o7 and it's is set up to run a carbide mulching head (looked like a fecon )


----------



## Tigerotor77W

Do you have more details on this machine? Would it be like a T330 or something?


----------



## ASD

the s 330 has wheels with over tracks on it 

they just came out with a t300 with a forestry package and we are the first co. in ca. to get 1 i will post pic. later this week!! it has a fixed tooth carbide head (built by fecon to bobcat spec. ) and all the armor u need to help u from tearing it up in the forest


----------



## Tigerotor77W

Interesting. Do you have specs on the T300 with Forestry Package? Or is it the same as the T300 specs, just with a few beefed areas?

As far as the S330 goes, that's just a wheeled skid-steer, so were you referring to over-the-tire tracks? Steel?


----------



## ASD

YES over the tire tracks

as for the new t300 forestry package it has a little more hp. and a better cooling system , lax an front window. Gard's on the lights/lift cylinders/roof/hoses and a sound reduction kit for the cab and engine compartment


----------



## kaz11

I think when Takeuchi comes out with there new hi flo it will be "the machine" . Under carrige is bullet proof , just a well built machine. Anyone running the Supertrack ?


----------



## CompleteLori

We run a SUpertrack in Michgan TL 150 with a Fecon head . Virtually an indestructable machine.

C


----------



## Thillmaine

*Bobcat allt he way*

Cats are garbage. My boss just bought one, and already has dropped 16g's into a new track assembly. He has had his t300 for 2 years and hasnt put a penny into it besides routine maitenence. Granted he owns a nursery so his situation is not as hard as running a mulching head.We are demoing a brand new komatsu track machine and it has had problems as well. Nevermind the 64,000$ price tag.


----------



## Bobcat Builder

*How good is the bobcat*

Hi felllas

I just stumbled on this thread.


My name says it , I help build bobcats. have been doing it for 19 yrs now. Im a machinist and am curious...How does a bobcat really stack up ?

I note for yall..Bobcat has a totally new and redisigned machine( it doesnt look like your daddys bobcat) coming out either very late this yr or early next yr. And it is impressive. Higher ground clearance, much more HP( 98 on the prototype), lifting cap, break force. Just something to wet your whistle


----------



## Curbside

Hello Bobcat Builder

I own 3 machines right now a T300, T320 and a S330. All are fully loaded and all have high flow. I have been very impressed and they have held up well. The new design of the K series under carriage made a huge difference in the track system and they now hold up better than ever and less clattering. The overall feel of the machine is excellent and when compared to others have a much more modern feel.

So your not gonna just let us hang there with that little tease are you. Describe it a little more. Is it comming out as a skid steer or tracked machine or both or what? What else is different? The shape what?


----------



## ASD

it's an f-XXX 

the "F" stands for "forestry" and you will like it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bobcat Builder

nah ASD. Its much more than that. The bobcat itself is about to have a total radical redesign. More than the jump from the old 610 design and more than the jump from the 740 series to the the 4th generation machines. 

Bobcat is about to reestablish itself as the most modern machine on the market. 

So far all Ive seen is a track machine but I cant and wouldnt rule out skid steer..Bobcat started the skid steer market, I really doubt it will ever be dropped.


----------



## Curbside

Ok Bobcat Builder now it sounds like your gonna let us hang there how about a description of the machine? Details Details come on now.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## corndogg

We used to run Case 90XT with high flow and rotary mowers for brushing. The Case is a well built unit, very heavy duty. With over the tire track for running over stumps and logs. I don't know about stumps and logs with rubber tracks. Sounds like trouble and no traction. The steel tracks help grind up sticks on the ground. Case has or had highflow with 5000 psi but I think they dropped it down. Only problems were hydraulic leaks associated with the belly pan getting bashed up and filling with mulch. How do fixed tooth fecon heads hold up against rocks?


----------



## pdqdl

*A300 ??*



ASD said:


> t300 for light clearing
> s300 with over tracks for the tuff/nasty stuff



Same machine capabilities as the S300, with the 4 wheel steer as an add-on.

Tracks are not an effective option on them, but the 4 wheel steer kicks posterior. Twice the traction, and less ground damage and tire wear.

Not as good stability as almost any track unit.


----------



## sILlogger

for a little over the last year ive been doing quite a bit of cutting for crew that move alot of the logs with a bobcat(you laugh..you'd be surprised at what these things will lift!! we loaded some 34ft oak logs the other day that were 16"on the little end-loaded them on the truck one end at a time!!) one of them is an older 873 and one is a year old 330 with around 150 hrs on it. that cab on the 330 is really nice!! i haven't been around an ASV. but ive been impressed with the Bobcat, way faster for moving logs than a big loader, can work on softer ground and will move just about anything except the big'uns

as for the first too pics, this thing could easily handle 2 of these (these are 20' long-and are the 4th log that length out of the cottonwood tree they came from


----------



## Bobcat Builder

Is there any problems running 2speed with steel tracks ? 2 speed isnt even an option w/ a track machine, thats why I ask


----------

